

O'Reilly Loves the New Federal CTO - kgosser
http://radar.oreilly.com/2012/03/mancrush-federal-cto-todd-park.html
I'm excited to see what he can bring to our country as well.
======
indubitably
This goes along well with Tim’s new fondness for Darpa.

[http://storify.com/demilit/make-darpa-and-children-a-
match-m...](http://storify.com/demilit/make-darpa-and-children-a-match-made-
in-hackerspac)

